# Marshawn Lynch



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Is anyone else disturbed by the treatment he has got from the media and the general public this week?

It's fairly obvious he has some sort of anxiety disorder if not SA itself. He's clearly very uncomfortable talking, especially to a hoard of reporters. He hasn't talked to the media all season and is only forced to this week because of league mandated rules.

No one seems to realize that he's just not comfortable doing it and he instead gets labelled as a jerk. I think everyone on this forum can empathize with him. We've probably all been labelled weird/arrogant/standoffish at some point because of our quietness.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Beast Mode is the man! This makes me like him even more.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's the media. It's their job to stir up controversy and pick up little details and distort them. I'm not really surprised by anything they do.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

WhoDey85 said:


> Beast Mode is the man! This makes me like him even more.


Def


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's kind of ridiculous that they fine players for not speaking to media.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah the media is flipping out again after this one...






He's a football player, clearly not comfortable with public speaking, they should just leave him alone.


----------

